# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Honda and Volvo radios - RCD AMS V0.0.8.14

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.8.14 - next Honda and Volvo radios*  *Latest Update:*   *- Honda, DEH-M6106ZH, br9010 by Pioneer 
- Honda, DEH-M6117ZH, 39101-S5S-E510-M1, br9010 by Pioneer 
- Honda, DEH-M6356ZH, 08A02-3C6-2000-01, br9010 by Pioneer 
- Honda, DEH-M7127ZH, br9010 by Pioneer 
- Honda, DEH-M7317ZH, 39101-S2A-G210-M1, br9010 by Pioneer 
- Volvo, CT-505, 93c46 (reverse) by Mitsubishi 
- Volvo, HU-655, 34W391A/RY-605-3E, 24c02 by Mitsubishi 
- Volvo, SC-800 RDS, AL3441 3533441, 24c01 by Alpine 
- Volvo, SC-801 RDS, ALE41 3533725, 24c01 by Alpine 
- Volvo, SC-816, 3132->24c01 by Mitsubishi 
- Volvo, VC-602, 22DC511/77, 24c02 by Philips 
- Volvo, VC-608, 22DC670/77, 24c02 by Philips 
- Volvo, VC-708, 24c02 by Philips 
- Volvo, VC-802, 24c02 by Philips 
- Volvo, VR400, 24c04 by Delco*  
Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download:
- exe file: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- installer: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards*
Martech Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mizouni

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

